# my dog wont come when i call her, but she listens inside i dont get it



## lilashley20040 (Jan 27, 2009)

*i found this lab mix outside my house about 7 months ago.... i tried to find her a home and failed i fell in love with her. in the mean time while i was trying to find her a home i really didnt work with her at all because i didnt want to get attached like i did. now when i play with her out side with my other two dogs she doesnt listen when its time to go in. my other two dogs are trained well but this one i cant help. she wont come inside by herself only by leash, but when she inside my mothers fenced area she will come when i call her i need help any advice?*


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You might want to see this other post about Come:
http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/44329-teaching-come.html


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Peggy Swager said:


> The dog needs trained for the come command in a distracted area. With this dog, getting a reliable come in a highly distracted area might need a bit more than training to get the dog to comply. The dog is a teenager, and this age can bring out a bit of defiance in some dog. Some dogs will need you to insist (through training) that the dog complies until the dog outgrows their teenage defiance.
> 
> You mentioned you found the dog. Did you have a vet scan the dog for a microchip? Humane societies will also be able to do this. If you haven't done this, then someone may be searching for a dog they own and want returned.
> 
> ...



Absolutely on all counts. I would keep a long line on this dog at all times I was there to supervise so that I had a way to enforce commands. You should never give a command you can't enforce or the dog learns that obeying is optional. I would also keep him separated from the other dogs much of the time and with you (tethered to you) so that the bonding is more to you than to the other dogs.


----------



## McSkiGuy (Jan 26, 2009)

I have the same problem- My dog is attentive and perfect on a lead of any size heels well when walking,is great with our baby boy but if she gets out the front door without her lead on willwant to play catch me?? 

Even after running with her for miles she should be exhausted Inside or like I said on a lead of any size no pressure required she runs tome treat or no treat but if she knows she is free will not come in. She does not go anywhere stays on driveway just looks at passing cars but if I go to grab her orput her lead on up up and away. I dont get it any suggestions


----------



## Shepherdmom (Jan 26, 2009)

the reason why your don't wont come outside but will inside is that DOGS DO NOT GENERALIZE, they need to be trained for in certin situtation to be able to perform it in that particluar siutation. For example your dog will lay down on command perfect in your living room, but if you dog has only learned to lay down in the living room and no anywhere else, say you take your dog to a busy street with alot of nosie and you ask your dog to lay down, Chances are your dogs gonna be like "Huh whats that mean, oh wow theres a car, ooh wowie a good smell" ect...... 
I posted a very detailed way on how to teach a realible recall here http://www.dogforums.com/posts/3-dog-training-forum/44329-teaching-come/465619-post11.html,
If you had not clicked on the link from above, from Tonneydogs, that should help you get started. Best of Luck


----------

